# saxonia vs 1815



## Cl63531

what is the main difference between these two besides the dials? 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_horton

I believe the newer 1815 models (40mm and 38mm) have a different calibre than the Saxonia, while the older 1815 (36mm) shared the same one.

1815 manual (40mm, 38mm) - L051.1 - 55 hour power reserve
Saxonia manual - L941.1 - 45 hour power reserve


----------



## Cl63531

thank you

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## reuven

the 1815 is more modern and kind of more sporty. Modern in terms of movment and size, sporty in terms of dial. I think there is no real reason to not go with the 1815, since it really is a one of a kind watch and ALS does not have much history with those 50ies or 60ies style watches.


----------



## MZhammer

The largest difference will really be the design. As Tim Horton said, the newer 1815 have a different caliber as well but they look and wear differently with the Saxonia wearing much more formally. While the 1815 can dress up quite nicely it isn't a pure dress watch whereas I don't think the saxonia dresses down much.

Both are tremendous and I think the new Saxonia moonphase is one of the most beautiful watches I've ever seen.


----------



## mpalmer

I think it depends on what you want. As mentioned, the 1815 is more versatile for daily wear if desired. The Saxonia is a true dress watch ready for even the most formal of occasions.


----------



## nilfire77

tim_horton said:


> I believe the newer 1815 models (40mm and 38mm) have a different calibre than the Saxonia, while the older 1815 (36mm) shared the same one.
> 
> 1815 manual (40mm, 38mm) - L051.1 - 55 hour power reserve
> Saxonia manual - L941.1 - 45 hour power reserve


To add on, Cal. L051.1 has a free sprung balance whereas Cal. L941.1 still uses the more common smooth balance. However, neither has an overcoil hairspring.


----------



## wintershade

Resurrecting an older thread, as I find myself in a similar dilemma and I'm curious how the slightly sportier grey dial of the Saxonia Boutique Edition influences people's opinion here. It seems like it could be rather versatile in WG as the dial reads almost black in lower light situations.

It would seem that the 1815 Up/Down is the most "DNA infused" entry level Lange (whatever that means), but from the perspective of it's place as a cornerstone piece in a Lange collection, where does the 1815 vs Saxonia sit?


----------



## CFR

It's really personal preference, of course. I was having this conversation at lunch yesterday with 3 other Lange folks. I'm in the minority, but grey is my least favorite dial color, and it doesn't strike me an any sportier than any other color. Also, the Saxonia line radically changed in appearance around 2004. Google "lange saxonia 102.002" to see what the old ones looked like. I'm a huge 1815 fan -- regular, up/down, and automatic (with a soft spot for the older 1815s that were less than 40mm). That's just me, though. I'm sure others would prefer the Saxonia.


----------



## GT27

The 1815 AC is probably one of my favorite timepieces at the moment. Beautiful watch.


----------



## wintershade

I also like the 1815 AC as a watch, but to me it lacks much in the way of Lange character.It has neither Ab/Auf power reserve which was a Lange patent, nor the Big Date (eventhough I like FPJ and GO's implementation of big date better). I like the railroad tracks and pocket watch looks I suppose. I don't know -- it kind of feels like a watch engineered to fill a price price point. The Saxonia AC feels more like a Lange than the 1815 AC somehow, though I don't much care for the Saxonia AC looks personally.

My gripe with Saxonia is the same -- from across the room, even to a watch enthusiast, the Saxonia could be anything.... the 1815, especially the U/D, is more recognizable, at least in my mind.

The perfect 1815 AC for me would have had Ab/Auf on left, big date up-top like the Sax AC, and month/day on the right, moonphase/second bottom, manually wound with 72 hr reserve (to last a weekend), 38.5mm case.


----------



## wintershade

To build on this thread -- one place I get a little stuck with the 1815 vs Saxonia is what to make of the 1815 Up/Down. To me the Saxonia is clearly a dress watch. The 1815 3-hander perhaps a touch more versatile/sporty, especially in white metal due to the Arabic numbers, blued hands, and increased thickness, but it can also serve the role of classic dress watch.

But where does the 1815 Up/Down really fit into one's collection? Is it a dress watch? I think not really, due to the PR and chronograph-like layout of the sub-dials. Maybe it's more of a "business casual" or "business attire" everyday piece?

And if one is building a collection of Langes, you'd be crazy not to want a Lange Chornograph (with either the Datograph or 1815 Chrono being the most reasonable choices). Would you really want the 1815 Up/Down? I feel like the layout is too similar to a chronograph, so it takes some diversity away from a collection.

Reactions?


----------



## dantan

I like this Saxonia 35mm very much:


----------



## KlockN

I was making this exact decision one month ago, and decided to go with Saxonia mostly because of appearance - not because of the dial, but because the Saxonia (380.033) was thinner and seemed to have a narrower bezel. Thought that combo looked good on my wrist. Long arms + narrow wrists = hard to find a watch that looks the right size and not chunky; Saxonia fit the bill perfectly for me.


----------



## Unsubscriber

Am similarly conflicted. Leaning more towards the Up/Down at the moment. And then there’s color to consider!


----------



## dantan

dantan said:


> I like this Saxonia 35mm very much:


Replying to my own post, so I am definitely going crazy!

I might be edging closer to my first A. Lange & Sohne.


----------



## Mchu004

dantan said:


> Replying to my own post, so I am definitely going crazy!
> 
> I might be edging closer to my first A. Lange & Sohne.


Do it... b-)


----------



## watchmatician

dantan said:


> Replying to my own post, so I am definitely going crazy!
> 
> I might be edging closer to my first A. Lange & Sohne.


Just do it Dan! I just ordered my fist Lange...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Mchu004 said:


> Do it... b-)


I am making some enquiries now.


----------



## dantan

tedwu said:


> Just do it Dan! I just ordered my fist Lange...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

I am making some enquiries right now.

Congratulations!

Which Lange did you order?


----------



## watchmatician

dantan said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I am making some enquiries right now.
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Which Lange did you order?


I ordered something unusual...Lange 1 Daymatic blue dial

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

tedwu said:


> I ordered something unusual...Lange 1 Daymatic blue dial
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice, Ted!

There's no stock of the A. Lange & Sohne Saxonia that I am interested in, but my Authorised Dealer is hunting one down from overseas for me.


----------



## Covenant

dantan said:


> Very nice, Ted!
> 
> There's no stock of the A. Lange & Sohne Saxonia that I am interested in, but my Authorised Dealer is hunting one down from overseas for me.


Which one are you after? Saxonia small seconds you pictured earlier?

Personally my grail piece is the Saxonia Thin 37mm:

















You get the in-house Lange balance with eccentric posing weights in this one, plus the exposed and snailed wheels that are hidden behind the 3/4 plate on the full-sized Saxonia. Plus that dial... so minimal and understated, yet so beautiful.


----------



## dantan

Covenant said:


> Which one are you after? Saxonia small seconds you pictured earlier?
> 
> Personally my grail piece is the Saxonia Thin 37mm:
> 
> View attachment 13230451
> 
> 
> View attachment 13230453
> 
> 
> You get the in-house Lange balance with eccentric posing weights in this one, plus the exposed and snailed wheels that are hidden behind the 3/4 plate on the full-sized Saxonia. Plus that dial... so minimal and understated, yet so beautiful.


Yes; the Saxonia 35mm manual wind with small seconds.

This one is lovely, too!

This model is dearer, too.


----------



## Covenant

dantan said:


> Yes; the Saxonia 35mm manual wind with small seconds.
> 
> This one is lovely, too!
> 
> This model is dearer, too.


I thought the saxonia thin 37mm was Lange's most affordable model, RRP is $14,800 USD (approx $20K AUD). Of course, that still puts it in the "tell him he's dreaming!" territory for me.


----------



## dantan

Covenant said:


> I thought the saxonia thin 37mm was Lange's most affordable model, RRP is $14,800 USD (approx $20K AUD). Of course, that still puts it in the "tell him he's dreaming!" territory for me.


I could be wrong, then!

Last year, the Saxonia that I was looking at retailed for AUD$22,000.00. I am not sure whether the RRP is still at AUD$22,000.00.

It is only because I have just very recently sold these Watches that I can consider an A. Lange & Sohne:

Tudor Black Bay 36
Rolex Explorer
Rolex Oyster Perpetual
Rolex Milgauss

I am looking to sell my IWC Portugieser Chronograph Automatic next.


----------



## dantan

Oh dear; I shall be trying this one on soon.


----------



## dantan

I did try it on!


----------



## CFR

The blue-dial Saxonia is a really nice watch. It's unclear how much longer Lange will offer that model. They were supposed to offer it for only about one year and discontinue it around April 2018. I think it's still available, and it's on current price lists, but it could disappear sooner rather than later. Thankfully many dealers seem to have them. They're not hard to find.


----------



## BusyTimmy

Dantan go 1815, you won't regret it 



















Insty: tk.watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchmatician

dantan said:


> I did try it on!


The blue dial looks great on you, Dan! I believe the four blue dial models released last year are on a limited production. Definitely grab one while you can!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

BusyTimmy said:


> Dantan go 1815, you won't regret it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Insty: tk.watch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That looks lovely!

I am pretty sure that I can't afford one but I shall enquire anyway.


----------



## dantan

tedwu said:


> The blue dial looks great on you, Dan! I believe the four blue dial models released last year are on a limited production. Definitely grab one while you can!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blue is my favourite colour, and a blue dial is difficult to get right.

The blue in the 1815 (limited to 1 year of production) is lovely but I do have my heart set on the Rose Gold version but when I have them both side by side and try them on, we shall see what happens!


----------



## watchmatician

dantan said:


> Blue is my favourite colour, and a blue dial is difficult to get right.
> 
> The blue in the 1815 (limited to 1 year of production) is lovely but I do have my heart set on the Rose Gold version but when I have them both side by side and try them on, we shall see what happens!


I just looked up the rose gold version with white dial and it's beautiful too. As much as i love blue (F.P.Journe CB plus incoming Daymatic blue), i have to say i'd choose the rose gold out of the two. But that's just me. i'm sure you'll pick the one when you compare them side by side! Good luck!


----------



## dantan

tedwu said:


> I just looked up the rose gold version with white dial and it's beautiful too. As much as i love blue (F.P.Journe CB plus incoming Daymatic blue), i have to say i'd choose the rose gold out of the two. But that's just me. i'm sure you'll pick the one when you compare them side by side! Good luck!


I have started a thread on the Public Forum, regarding this, and most - if not all - have also voted for the Rose Gold out of the two.

The F.P. Journe Chronometre Bleu is possibly my favourite Watch in the world (that I have not seen in real life) and if I could afford one and get my hands on one, I would get it!

Thanks for your thoughts, and in the next 72 hours or so, I should have an A. Lange & Sohne in my collection!


----------



## dantan

The 1815 is currently under consideration from me, too. Oh dear.


----------



## Mchu004

I've always preferred the 1815 over the Saxonia. I don't wear suits that often, so the need for a pure dress watch is quite low. I'm more of a business casual type of guy, so always gravitated towards the 1815.

With the newer 1815s though, I find them to wear a bit big and more casual, even at 38.5mm, because of the simple dial. My wrist is 6.4-6.5".


----------



## TJMike

dantan said:


> I have started a thread on the Public Forum, regarding this, and most - if not all - have also voted for the Rose Gold out of the two.
> 
> The F.P. Journe Chronometre Bleu is possibly my favourite Watch in the world (that I have not seen in real life) and if I could afford one and get my hands on one, I would get it!
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts, and in the next 72 hours or so, I should have an A. Lange & Sohne in my collection!


You can afford the FPJ Bleu if you so desire. The RRP is below the 1815. Also, before you buy a Lange contact @vkalia It will be cheaper for you to fly to Malaysia, spend a couple of days in a good hotel, buy the watch, declare it at customs and pay the GST than buy the watch in Australia.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

TJMike said:


> You can afford the FPJ Bleu if you so desire. The RRP is below the 1815. Also, before you buy a Lange contact @vkalia It will be cheaper for you to fly to Malaysia, spend a couple of days in a good hotel, buy the watch, declare it at customs and pay the GST than buy the watch in Australia.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

I shall explore that option (F.P. Journe Chronometre Bleu).


----------



## TJMike

dantan said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I shall explore that option (F.P. Journe Chronometre Bleu).


Excellent! Checking prices, the RRP of the Bleu may be a couple thousand more than the 1815 (I was thinking of the 1815 Up/Down) However, it is not a big difference.

There is a waitlist on the Bleu around the world. I suggest you contact the Geneva boutique. Waitlist is about 18 months, require a 30% deposit, but they will ship the watch for you for free. I am getting my Bleu from them; an absolute pleasure to deal with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJMike

dantan said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I shall explore that option (F.P. Journe Chronometre Bleu).


The price of the Bleu is CHF 21,600 (without tax). So that works out to be about AUS $33,000 (incl. GST).


----------



## dantan

TJMike said:


> Excellent! Checking prices, the RRP of the Bleu may be a couple thousand more than the 1815 (I was thinking of the 1815 Up/Down) However, it is not a big difference.
> 
> There is a waitlist on the Bleu around the world. I suggest you contact the Geneva boutique. Waitlist is about 18 months, require a 30% deposit, but they will ship the watch for you for free. I am getting my Bleu from them; an absolute pleasure to deal with.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did reach out to FP Journe in Geneve.

They have provided me with the RRP but they cannot tell me when delivery might be and they are not comfortable with delivering to Western Australia.

That is okay, because I cannot afford it, anyway.


----------



## dantan

Beautiful!


----------



## TheWorkman

mpalmer said:


> I think it depends on what you want. As mentioned, the 1815 is more versatile for daily wear if desired. The Saxonia is a true dress watch ready for even the most formal of occasions.


agreed. the numerals on the 1815 make it a bit more casual in my opinion.


----------

